# need advice..... not sure what would be best.



## fishinglureguy (Feb 26, 2016)

I am in the market for a cnc router and am not sure what direction i need to look....... I make fishing lures. Muskie lures to be exact. They are appox. 10 inches in length by 2 inches tall by 1 1/4 thick. I currently cut with a bandsaw, rout with a bench top, sand with a hand sander. I was wondering what are some options for me. Budget of around 5 grand. Any help would be a great....... or direct me in the right direction.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router forum.
I am sure one of are CNC members will be able to help you


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum N/A


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Are you looking for a machine ready to use or a kit? In about two months I'll be ordering a 2'x4' unit from Fine Line Automation.


----------



## Carlswoodturning (Mar 6, 2013)

I've built my own CNC machines (2), but I'm guessing you might not want to get that involved in the build part. It was a great experience, but you really have to want to do and learn, otherwise best to get a ready to use, or commercial kit.

If I'm wrong, and you want to build your own, I'd be happy to stear you towards some of the parts suppliers and software I've learned about. I did make some expensive mistakes.....I mean experiences, I might be able to help you avoid some headaches.

Either way, enjoy, CNC can be a great creative tool!


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

If 5 grand is your limit, and you don't want to have to build your own machine, have a look at the line of CNCs that probotix.com offers. I own one of their Meteor models, and oversee the use their Nebula model and a Meteor where I teach. They have models from their V90 MK2 (20" x 13" x 5" capacity) for $2700 to their Nebula (50" x 37" x 5" capacity) for $4700. All come with a PC (running Linux and LinuxCNC to run the CNC), controller, spindle mount of your choosing (you provide the router) and are generally ready to run once you connect all the cables (well marked) and power it all on. They also offer several accessories you add at time of order or purchase later. Dust collection, a Z-axis touch-off puck, a Tool sensor, Dovetail/finger joint/vertical cutting option, true spindle, etc.. 

The best feature of their models, and the reason I bought my own and recommend them so often, is the dual Y motor open frame design/potential. You can remove the MDF top and create jigs that mount to the t-slotted frame rails for just about any challenging cut you can imagine. 

You still will need software to generate the toolpaths for them. I use Vectric.com's VCarve and Aspire. Vectric has a good selection of training videos for their software offerings, and you can download a free trial of any of them to try out. 

I don't work for either company, nor do I receive any compensation for recommending them. I simply fine their products and support excellent. 

4D


----------



## Carlswoodturning (Mar 6, 2013)

4D, could you please say more (or let me know if there are threads about) about using Linux and LinuxCNC? I use Mach3 on my home made machines, but would like to get away from Windows. I use old XP machines because of the 25 pin (parallel) ports, I've heard it is ( or was) complicated to use USB on newer machines that don't have parallel ports. Would you recommend updating/ converting to Linux?


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

You might do some checking first on what is required for manufacturing fishing lures. You will need to pay Uncle Sam an excise tax on fishing tackle- see IRS Form 720. You will need to collect sales tax for local and state taxes; this usually applies only to sales in your state. Check with your state department of revenue. Some states might require paying them according to their sales tax laws. I build custom fishing rods and have to do all these. Plus you need to keep good records if you are ever audited by the IRS. Oh yes, decide how you are going to ship them to customers. Will you be selling out of your home? Customers in your home? Liability insurance might not cover a home business. Zoning laws for your location? Brick-and-mortar store?
Just thought I would mention this before you start.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Carlswoodturning...

I had never used linux before buying my Probotix Meteor, although I was already familiar with CNC technology having had a CNC Shark for a few years before that. 

The Linux PC that came with my Meteor was already set up to use, having an icon to double click on for running LinuxCNC. It also had a few other basic apps including a web browser, calculator, decent file browser, etc.. I still don't know much about Linux, but was able to figure out enough about linuxCNC to edit it's .ini files and change the cutting limits of my Meteor to use the entire available area the spindle could move to. Probotix has created a video on using LinuxCNC with their machine that you may want to watch: https://vimeo.com/121212918

My Shark uses a proprietary controller and software that runs on Windows and connects to their controller over USB. I haven't had any trouble with it. There was a USB-to-serial driver that I installed when I first got it to make the USB port look like a serial port. 

Not sure what else you need to know. I've never use Mach3 so can't tell you how linuxCNC might differ. I just know it runs my CNC and the others I oversee well. 

4D


----------



## Carlswoodturning (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks 4D, I'll check it out


----------

